# NYC Marathon



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Today was "Marathon Day" here in the city and DH, Kubrick and I went to watch and cheer on the runners! It was a brisk fall day and it was inspiring to watch 38,000 runners take on the five boroughs to run 26.2 miles. I couldn't get really great pictures (the crowds were really large), but here are some of the ones that I liked from today.

Kubrick enjoying the Marathon (you can see some runners behind him):


Runners at Mile 18:


Runners beneath the Queensboro with the Tram above


Getting off the Queensboro Bridge


Marathoners greeting their cheerleaders


----------



## Diana (Oct 23, 2007)

Great pictures Carolina! Glad Kubrick had a good time!
I've gone in a few times to watch the marathon, there is so much excitement in the air. Actually, I was entered to run it one year, before kids, but an injury ruined that idea. I so need to get back into shape! Watching the marathon is such good incentive to get out there again>


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Luv the b/w photo.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

As always, great photos Carolina! My good friend's husband ran it, and qualified for the Boston marathon with a time under 3 hrs. I have been contemplating training for a marathon, I've run many 1/2 marathons but never the whole deal. I guess I'll have to get my butt in gear!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

We have such the diverse group.......Kubrick watched the NYC marathon today (so cool!) and my two watched 5 deer walk past our deck, then ran to the front door to bark at the horses.:biggrin1:
Your pictures are always fun Lina


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Lina, that must have been pretty cool!! I bet Kubrick would have liked to have run part of that Marathon !


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Lina,

Great shots!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great shots and makes me feel like I was there too! Did Kubrick steal the attention from the marathon though?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina, great shots. I loved the one by the bridge. Brings back memories. DH ran it in 1979.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Hey Lina,
Awesome pictures as usual. I just flew into Colorado from NYC (this morning) and finished the marathon with a PR!! eace: I also just finished the Nike Women's Marathon (I was just one of 1,000 guys who ran in a throng of 20,000 women - kinda like this forum) last month in San Francisco. I gave my wife the Tiffany and Co. necklace they handed out at the finish. NYC was far more organized. Unfortunately, I didn't see you & Kubrick out there (that would have been a great pick me up). It was really nice running through both great cities. Needless to say I didn't think two weeks between the two Marathons was enough recovery, but I took it really easy in San Francisco - I treated it as a training run before a taper. My training from last year's Disney Goofy Challenge definitely helped. Hopefully, I'll have a chance to complete the Pikes Peak Marathon next (the incline and altitude in addition to the distance as a challenge).

Hank was with me in San Francisco (he spent time with my family there as well as my sister in Menlo Park). Unfortunately the little one couldn't make the trip to the East Coast or it would have been awesome for Hank to meet Kubrick.

BTW Go Bears! Beat the Trojunz.

All the best,
'Lo and Hank


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad you all enjoyed the pics! Kubrick had fun since we walked 5 miles that day and he got to see all the excitement to boot.

Diana, that sucks about the injury! A friend of mine was going to run this marathon but got an injury 2 days prior. He was SO upset because he trained for so long and also because this was his 5th year trying to win the lottery and he got in by default, so he's been trying to run it for 5 years now. At least he is guaranteed entry next year...

Kristin, you should totally go for it! I'm training for a 10K right now, but eventually I'd love to run a marathon... maybe... 

'Lo, that's awesome! I can't believe you were here and didn't let me know! Kubrick could have given you a quick break hello and cheering on the way.  That is so cool about your new record! Good luck at Pikes Peak!!!


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

My son is running in the Phili marathon in a couple of weeks. It may be controversial but I must be honest to cast a vote against the whole idea of marathon running. I do not think that the human body was meant to run for three hours......
I worry about him and will be glad when it is over.


----------



## Lo01 (Jul 22, 2007)

Lina said:


> I'm training for a 10K right now, but eventually I'd love to run a marathon... maybe...
> 
> 'Lo, that's awesome! I can't believe you were here and didn't let me know! Kubrick could have given you a quick break hello and cheering on the way.  That is so cool about your new record! Good luck at Pikes Peak!!!


I've been so busy the past few months. Needless to say I haven't visited the forums as frequently. If Hank were with me, I definitely would have given you a heads up that we were in town. I know for a fact that you would do great running a marathon. Good luck in your training.

_*'Lo*_


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

*Lina - I think I saw you and Kubrick....*

Hey, Lina.. Hope all is well. Were you guys, by chance, walking towards the East side from 57th/Madison, between around 1:30'ish?

While waiting for the light to change, Castro was intently staring at a dog, which my hubby described as "A Castro looking dog"; same coloring as Kubrick crossing the street on 57th.

I remember this, as Castro normally just looks out the window when we are stopped. When he saw this dog, he perked up, as if he wanted to get out of the car...

Castro always has a way of "finding" another Havanese wherever we are...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey! No, I don't think it was us. The furthest we walked west that day was Park Ave. It probably was another Hav, though! Kubrick always perks up when he sees one too.


----------



## jabellar (Jul 9, 2008)

Lina said:


> Kubrick always perks up when he sees one too.


Isn't that the truth? We were walking down TimeSquare a couple of weeks ago, at around 630pm - and amongst the throngs of people - Castro found another Havanese in front of the Hershey Store!

Great pictures of the marathon, btw...

How far uptown are you guys?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

We live on 92nd and 2nd.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Great pictures Lina.

If any of you ever run the Boston one there is free dog sitting services and play group at Leeann's house.


----------

